# A Winter's Day



## cobaltbot (Feb 8, 2014)

Toward our little barn.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 8, 2014)

How do you en bed a full size picture in a post?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Steve, great looking picture,nice cobalt bowling pin and the barn with the hexes is a neat back drop[attachment=steve help (Large).jpg] . To embed a picture into your post is easy. I downloaded your picture and will embed it here for you in a mini tutorial. At the top of the page click ( Open Full Version). Click the (Attach Images ) Icon find your picture and upload it. Scroll down and at the bottom left of the page you see Path and below it is your picture. Click on the file box and your picture will appear in the post. If you were not done adding text the picture will  force additional text content you type to the sides and then below the picture making the post look strange. To avoid this from happening try and have all of your text completed before you embed the picture. But if you do embed the picture and then decide to add a couple of more lines of text it is easy to reserve room for you additional text by simply placing the cursor at the last character you typed which coincides with the very top right hand side of the image. Click there once, you wont physically see the cursor flashing but it is there. now just hit your enter key 5 or 6 times and you will see a gap ( Space ) develop between the top of the picture and your last line of text. Now you have plenty of room to add your text.    [attachment=A+Winter%27s+Day.jpg]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 9, 2014)

[attachment=steve help (Large).jpg] Like this.....


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 9, 2014)

Steve, Thanks so much for taking the time to explain that, I think having a full size picture just adds so much to a post, now I owe you for that and Sarah Brightman!


----------

